# Blue's new home



## DaveDragon (Nov 16, 2007)

I finished Blue's (our new male Blue Tegu) this past Sunday. He used to be up all day in his old (much smaller) cage. He's so settled in we hardly see him anymore!!












This is the third enclosure I've built in the last 3 months, with one more to go. I'll post the pics of them in another thread.


----------



## dorton (Nov 17, 2007)

Very nice setup. 
I wouldn't mind having one like that for mine. I have thought about having a group outside, and keeping my little guy inside, time will tell.


----------



## greentriple (Nov 17, 2007)

Dave,

you are prolific. We should start calling your the Stephen King of the Tegu enclosures.... :lol:


----------



## Mike (Nov 17, 2007)

Great cages, have they started hibernating yet?


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 17, 2007)

They've slowed down. We haven't seen the Red in 4 days. The 2 Blues come out for a few hours a day.


----------



## mdmtmm (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice cages. I like the wheels on the bottom, thats a great idea! I wish I had the patience, and knowhow, to build custom cages. Good Job!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 17, 2007)

mdmtmm said:


> Nice cages. I like the wheels on the bottom, thats a great idea! I wish I had the patience, and knowhow, to build custom cages. Good Job!


Thanks! 

The casters are about $5 each at Home Depot. They are nice for moving it around for cleaning but they were more important when I needed to move the base around the garage when building it. The second enclosure was stacked on top of the first but had the casters on it until it was stacked. 

All the plywood (1 sheet of 3/8" & 3 sheets of 1/4") was cut at Lowe's. I have a saw to cut it, but it's much easier if they do it. I have layouts to show how to get all the 1/4" panels out of 3 sheets.

I'm a Tool Designer by trade so I've been designing stuff for many years. I've got the whole thing modeled in 3D. I'm going to make some exploded views and post them in a few days.

I forgot to mention the enclosures only weigh 170 lbs empty. I put (5) 3 cubic foot bags of cypress mulch in them, for a depth of about 8 inches. They're able to completely burrow in it without a problem. 

I need to change the mulch in one tomorrow. What do I do with 15 cubic feet of stinky mulch??


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 17, 2007)

Man Dave, that rocks!! You done a dang good job on it. :wink:


----------

